# vino muffato



## Lorena1970

Hi all!

Ho cercato in WR senza trovare nulla. Vorrei sapere come si dice "_vino muffato_" in inglese.
Il vino muffato è questo: 
"Sul vitigno è presente una muffa nobile, la _Botrytis cinerea_,  che richiede condizioni climatiche molto particolari: nebbia mattutina e  sole pomeridiano. Senza un’alternanza perfetta di umidità e calore, la  Botrytis non si può sviluppare nel modo desiderato. La muffa nobile,  perforando la buccia dei chicchi, fa sì che quasi il 50% dell’umidità  dell’uva evapori. Il succo dell’uva perciò si concentra e il grado  zuccherino aumenta, trasformandosi in glicerina che poi darà rotondità  al vino. La vendemmia di queste uve può durare diverse settimane perché  richiede di selezionare solo i chicchi che hanno raggiunto il giusto  stadio. La fermentazione dei vini muffati è difficoltosa e lunghissima, può  anche durare un anno! In seguito, il vino passa in botte per 2-3 anni e  infine viene imbottigliato." (vedi qui)

Facendo ricerche in rete ho scoperto "_botrytized wine_", che pare corrispondere. Mi chiedevo se questo è quindi il termine ufficiale utilizzato dagli enologi oppure se c'è/ci sono altri termini (più o meno tecnici e/o colloquiali) per definire questo particolare tipo di vino.

Thank you!


----------



## Fooler

Lorena1970 said:


> ...
> 
> Facendo ricerche in rete ho scoperto "_botrytized wine_", che pare corrispondere. Mi chiedevo se questo è quindi il termine ufficiale utilizzato dagli enologi oppure se c'è/ci sono altri termini (più o meno tecnici e/o colloquiali) per definire questo particolare tipo di vino.
> 
> Thank you!



Io ho trovato _muffato (wine)_ come intraducibile http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orvieto_DOC (sezione History) o anche _muffton wine_ (dal tedesco)

Attendiamo altre risorse.......


----------



## london calling

Fooler said:


> Io ho trovato _muffato (wine)_ come intraducibile http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orvieto_DOC


The Wiki link says "botrytized wine" in the body of the main article, as a matter of fact.

 L'articolo non è stato scritto da un madrelingua inglese ma, essendo un termine tecnico, un esperto italiano probabilmente sa di che parla anche in inglese....

Personalmente, è la prima volta che ne sento parlare, per cui non me la sento di esprimere un parere...


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie per i contributi: attendiamo anche altri più esperti in materia. Vorrei capire bene sia la terminologia enologico/technica che quella (se esiste) più colloquiale/commerciale. Anche in italiano il termine tecnico è "vino botritizzato" mentre "vino muffato" è il termine "commerciale" (anche se usato regolarmente dai sommelier).


----------



## longplay

Partendo da "muffe nobili" ho trovato 'noble moulds' e 'noblerot', ma si deve verificare. "Noblerot wines"? Quanto al commerciale, non saprei.
PS Google mi conferma "noble rot" o "noblerot", al quale segue il luogo o la ditta di produzione.


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie. 
Avevo trovato anche io "noble rot" ma non capisco se "noble rot wine" è effettivamente il termine comune/commerciale che corrisponde alla dizione italiana "*vino muffato*". Quindi dovrebbe essere: *botrytized wine = vino botritizzato* e *noble rot wine = vino muffato*. Parrebbe, in effetti, ma se ci fosse qualche espero qui su WR sarei più tranquilla! Mi piacerebbe anche sapere se esistono altri termini.


----------



## longplay

Scusami tanto, ma prova a cercare "noblerot wines" su google (in francese si pronuncia 'nobl(e)ró(t)' più o meno). Aspettiamo il sommelier ,se vuoi.
La maggior parte sono vini dolci "da dessert" (passito, vin santo, porto e compagnia bella).


----------



## Mary49

qui  ho trovato "Botrytis Wines"


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> Scusami tanto, ma prova a cercare "noblerot wines" su google (in francese si pronuncia 'nobl(e)ró(t)' più o meno). Ecco cosa esce a cercare "noblerot wines"
> La maggior parte sono vini dolci "da dessert" (passito, vin santo, porto e compagnia bella). Questo lo so... So bene cosa siano i muffati, ma il problema è come essere certi che venga capito BENE in inglese....







Mary49 said:


> qui  ho trovato "Botrytis  Wines"



Grazie anche a te Mary: il mistero si infittisce...


----------



## maxbat2002

Comunque, il termine usato comunemente nei siti web che fanno riferimento a liste di vini e degustazioni è "noble rot wines" ...


----------



## london calling

maxbat2002 said:


> Comunque, il termine usato comunemente nei siti web che fanno riferimento a liste di vini e degustazioni è "noble rot wines" ...


Mai sentito, ma mi piace: marciume nobile.....(rot).

Ma perché si dovrebbe pronunciare in francese, longplay?


----------



## Lorena1970

maxbat2002 said:


> Comunque, il termine usato comunemente nei siti web che fanno riferimento a liste di vini e degustazioni è "noble rot wines" ...



Perdonami la "critica", ma la tua ricerca include troppi termini per essere presa ad esempio come conferma. 
Inoltre, nelle svariate ricerche, ho trovato questo, che è un sito/blog sul vino in generale...Dubito che il titolo posa tradursi con " il muffato"... 

Madrelingua esperti cercasi per svelare l'arcano e capire bene come posso chiedere in un negozio "_Vorrei un vino muffato_", come posso dire a un amico invitato a cena "_Ti offro un fantastico muffato_" (senza spiegargli la storia delle muffe etc.etc.) e allo stesso tempo come lo si chiama in gergo tecnico: "_Noble rot wine"? "Botrytis wine"? "Botrytized wine"? _Something else...???


----------



## Mary49

Girando qua e là ho visto che tutti i nomi sono possibili: Noble rot, botrytis, botrytised, botrytized... Credo che a questo punto sia una decisione del parlante, il nome che gli viene più spontaneo è quello da usare...

http://www.wineintro.com/glossary/b/botrytis.html 
http://www.thewinedoctor.com/author/sweetnoble.shtml "botrytised wines are no exception. One essential process when producing a great botrytised wine is to harvest selectively".


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Girando qua e là ho visto che tutti i nomi sono possibili: Noble rot, botrytis, botrytised, botrytized... Credo che a questo punto sia una decisione del parlante, il nome che gli viene più spontaneo è quello da usare.


Grazie Mary.
Quindi non ci sarebbe differenza tra un enologo che parla ai suoi colleghi a un convegno e un comune mortale, se pure un minimo esperto, che offre una bottiglia di _muffato_ agli amici - non si direbbe in italiano "Carissimi, ora stappo un botritizzato"...!!!  Per quanto qualcuno forse lo dice, la maggior parte direbbe "Carissimi, ora stappo un muffato". Allo stesso modo potrei suonare ridicola dicendo a un amico inglese "_Dear, here it is a fine bottle of botrytised wine for you!_", no? Mentre magari "_Dear, here it is a fine bottle of noble rot wine for you!_" suona bene, mi spiego?
Voglio dire: possibile che tra questi termini non ce ne sia uno che é più "commerciale"/"da tutti i giorni" / "di uso comune" degli altri...?


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> Mai sentito, ma mi piace: marciume nobile.....(rot).
> 
> Ma perché si dovrebbe pronunciare in francese, longplay?



Perchè un francese che non sa bene l' inglese potrebbe definirlo 'noblerot' e/o  pronunciarlo così (l' ho trovato in un sito, il 'noblerot', e a meno che non mi 
confonda con 'Blériot'-diversissimo-certe riminiscenze della Francia...) Tuttavia la definizione francese è proprio "marcito nobile' ('marcito' usato come
sostantivo).

Aggiungo, per chi fosse interessato, che cercando "dessert wine"wikipedia ci si possono chiarire un po' le idee (per tranquillità, tradurrei in inglese con
"noble rot (sweet) (dessert) wine": l'applicazione delle muffe, prima o dopo la raccolta dell' uva, non è altro che il metodo di produzione, come il metodo
"champenoise" per gli omonimi vini di quella regione francese.


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> cercando "dessert wine"wikipedia ci si possono chiarire un po' le idee



Già linkato nel post#6


----------



## longplay

Scusa, post #6?? Non trovo il link, mi spiace.

Ah, no no: hai ragione! Ma il nome del link è diverso; più di così, però, non saprei. Provo:

www.wine-searcher.com/wine-terms.lml    .


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> Ah, no no: hai ragione! Ma il nome del link è diverso; più di così, però, non saprei. Provo:
> 
> www.wine-searcher.com/wine-terms.lml    .



Scusa LP, ma davvero non capisco cosa dovrei trovare in questo link. Puoi postare (copia/incolla) l'estratto della frase/dizione che secondo te è inerente questo thread? Grazie.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Perchè un francese che non sa bene l' inglese potrebbe definirlo 'noblerot' e/o pronunciarlo così (l' ho trovato in un sito, il 'noblerot', e a meno che confonda con 'Blériot'-diversissimo-certe riminiscenze della Francia...) *D'accordo, ma questo perché il francese in questione è ignorante e non sa pronunciare l'inglese! Noble rot è inglese, non francese, che c'entra la pronuncia francese?!:*D Aggiungo, per chi fosse interessato, che cercando "dessert wine"wikipedia ci si possono chiarire un po' le idee (per tranquillità, tradurrei in inglese con "noble rot (sweet) (dessert) wine": l'applicazione delle muffe, prima o dopo la raccolta dell' uva, non è altro che il metodo di produzione, come il metodo "champenoise" per gli omonimi vini di quella regione francese.


Ma siamo sicuri che il _dessert wine_ sia la stessa cosa di vino muffato? Per me il _dessert wine_ è anche il vino cosiddetto "lambiccato" della Campania (che non c'entra con il vino muffato, è un vino dolce e basta.).


----------



## Mary49

london calling said:


> Ma siamo sicuri che il _dessert wine_ sia la stessa cosa di vino muffato? Per me il _dessert wine_ è anche il vino cosiddetto "lambiccato" della Campania (che non c'entra con il vino muffato, è un vino dolce e basta.).


No, non è lo stesso, ma tutti i vini "noble rot" sono dolci, quindi sono _dessert wines_. Ma non tutti i dessert wines sono "muffati"


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Ma siamo sicuri che il _dessert wine_ sia la stessa cosa di vino muffato? Infatti non è affatto la stessa cosa!Solo che la voce "noble rot" che ho linkato nel post#6 è elencata sotto la voce "dessert wines" di Wikipedia





Mary49 said:


> No, non è lo stesso, ma tutti i vini "noble rot"  sono dolci, quindi sono _dessert wines_. Ma non tutti i dessert  wines sono "muffati"


Non  esattamente: il Sauternes *non* è un vino dolce né da dessert, ma bensì un  muffato. Sono due cose diverse (non citatemi Wikipedia che, per quanto  fondamentale, non è la bibbia e per quanto riguarda il Sauternes  sbaglia: il Sauternes non è un vino dolce né da dessert, piuttosto secco e aromatico, da formaggi o da foie gras: ne ho una bottiglia in mano adesso ed ho anche controllato la descrizione sull'etichetta!!! ). Così come lo ScaccoMatto/Albana di Romagna non è certo un vino né dolce né da dessert, ma un muffato e in quanto tale adatto a formaggi e foie gras. Nel mio primo post c'è un'ottima descrizione dei muffati...


----------



## longplay

LC, nummé cumplica' 'e ccose, pliise! Non è colpa mia la pronuncia francese che potrebbe rispecchiare un 'anglicismo' (come s' arrabbiano i francesi !). Ho 
tentato di dire che 'muffare' è un modo di produrre i vini dolci, ma non il solo, ovviamente. Mi pare che ci siano whisk(e)y fatti con ingredienti e metodi un
po' diversi*: il tutto viene, generalmente, indicato sull' etichetta (ormai i whisky li assaggio appena, 1 o 2 volte l'anno)

* Compreso l' invecchiamento.



Lorena1970 said:


> Non  esattamente: il Sauternes *non* è un vino dolce né da dessert, ma bensì un  muffato. Sono due cose diverse (non citatemi Wikipedia che, per quanto  fondamentale, non è la bibbia e per quanto riguarda il Sauternes  sbaglia: il Sauternes non è un vino dolce né da dessert, piuttosto secco e aromatico, da formaggi o da foie gras: ne ho una bottiglia in mano adesso ed ho anche controllato la descrizione sull'etichetta!!! ). Così come lo ScaccoMatto/Albana di Romagna non è certo un vino né dolce né da dessert, ma un muffato e in quanto tale adatto a formaggi e foie gras. Nel mio primo post c'è un'ottima descrizione dei muffati...



E' proprio per questo che distinguerei tra 'noble rot dessert (sweet) wine" e altri 'muffati' (noble rot taste wine).

Ho 'crossato'. Pazienza.


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> Ho
> tentato di dire che 'muffare' è un modo di produrre i vini dolci


NON sono vini dolci!!!


----------



## london calling

_[...]_
E continuo ad insistere: _noble rot _è inglese, chiunque lo pronunci alla francese sbaglia. Punto.


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Non esattamente: il Sauternes *non* è un vino dolce né da dessert, ma bensì un muffato. Sono due cose diverse (non citatemi Wikipedia che, per quanto fondamentale, non è la bibbia e per quanto riguarda il Sauternes sbaglia: il Sauternes non è un vino dolce né da dessert, piuttosto secco e aromatico, da formaggi o da foie gras: ne ho una bottiglia in mano adesso ed ho anche controllato la descrizione sull'etichetta!!! ).


Permettimi di dissentire; avrai anche una bottiglia in mano, ma tutti i siti di enologia e di esperti lo definiscono dolce e adatto ad accompagnare anche i dessert qui qui qui qui qui Se vuoi ancora link basta chiedere

http://pfeda.univ-lille1.fr/iaal/docs/iaal2003/saut/sauternes.pdf Spero che tu capisca il francese e non credo che il Dipartimento di Ingegneria Agro-Alimentare  del Politecnico Universitario di Lilla http://www.polytech-lille.fr/ecole-d-ingenieurs.html si permetta di scrivere abomini proprio su un vino francese, che viene definito liquoroso, appartenente alla categoria dei vini zuccherati naturalmente dolci.


NB Non ho citato Wikipedia!


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Permettimi di dissentire; avrai anche una bottiglia in mano, adesso, mentre medito, lo sto pure bevendo (non sto shcerzando!) ma tutti i siti di enologia e di esperti lo definiscono dolce e adatto ad accompagnare anche i dessert qui qui qui qui qui Se vuoi ancora link basta chiedere


Per me ( e non credo di essere la sola...) definire il Sauternes un _vino  dolce e da dessert_ è un abominio, e in effetti non mi pare che i siti da te menzionati lo descrivano così, tout court. Capisco che sto spaccando il capello  in 1000, ma davvero tra quelli che si definiscono _vini dolci e da  dessert_, non si possono comprendere così facilmente i muffati, né tanto meno il  Sauternes.
Comunque, ringraziando tutti della piacevole discussione e al dilà delle divagazioni, non honcora risolto il mio dilemma...


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi Everyone,

I know a wine maker here in Piemonte (very reputable, sells on the national and international markets), and his English is at almost a native speaker's level. I asked him about this and he said:

'Botrytized wine' refers to the 'botrytis' mold that is present on the grapes and that dehydrates them on the vine; this is also known as 'Noble Rot'. 'Vino Muffato' is not a term that is used to describe wines.

For the record, he added this:

The term 'passito' is used to refer to any wine (also in English) that has been made with grapes that have been dehydrated. Some winemakers set their grapes on beds of straw in order to dry them out, hence the term 'straw wine'.

Hope I have been helpful.... Cin cin!


----------



## longplay

Felice di saperlo! Io ho chiesto chiarimenti su un 'Moscato Muffato" (non dico il produttore). Aspetto un risposta...chissà!
Sono d' accordissimo su "passito" (l' uva passita è deidratata, secca)


----------



## Lorena1970

WordsWordWords said:


> 'Botrytized wine' refers to the 'botrytis' mold that is present on the grapes and that dehydrates them on the vine; this is also known as 'Noble Rot'. OK, thank you. Very clear.
> 
> 'Vino Muffato' is not a term that is used to describe wines. I suppose you refer to English, as in Italian it is a common term...?



Thank you WWW, very helpful.

_[...]_


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi there,

"'Vino Muffato' is not a term that is used to describe wines. I suppose you refer to English, as in Italian it is a common term...?"

No, actually I think he meant that it's incorrect to use it at all, that the preferable term in Italian would also be "vini botritizzati" because it sounds better, like the wine has been subjected to a specific process, while "muffato" has a connotation of being unwell...

Though having said that it's true that Googling the two terms muffato comes up much much more than botritizzato, so maybe it's the difference between more colloquial and more technical?


----------



## Lorena1970

WordsWordWords said:


> Hi there,
> 
> "'Vino Muffato' is not a term that is used to describe wines. I suppose you refer to English, as in Italian it is a common term...?"
> 
> No, actually I think he meant that it's incorrect to use it at all, that the preferable term in Italian would also be "vini botritizzati" because it sounds better, like the wine has been subjected to a specific process, while "muffato" has a connotation of being unwell...



Thank you. Sounds strange, as the term "muffato" is commonly used also bu wine experts... I will investigate further.
Anyway, the answer I was looking for has been provided, and that was the topic. Thanks again WWW!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao LP,
dopo un po' di tentativi finalmente ho trovato http://www.discoverfrance.net/France/Wine/DF_wines6.shtml#Bordeaux


----------



## longplay

Hai provato il tasto "select topic"? C' è tutto !!


----------



## Mary49

Sì, mi pare veramente completo!


----------

